# where are the nuggets fans..



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

I remember when i said the nuggets wouldnt win 15 games this year.. and everyone jumped on me saying theyd win at least 20!!
where are yall nuggets fans now??
You guys are miserable!!!
tskitshvili is def. struggling to say the least..


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

there is no such thing as a denver nugget fan!


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> there is no such thing as a denver nugget fan!


Nuggets fans are around, and starting now I am going to find some of them.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> there is no such thing as a denver nugget fan!


Totally untrue you just have to find them. All they need is a little excitement in their team


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Totally untrue you just have to find them. All they need is a little excitement in their team


Nene is the excitement!


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Well is there a diference between winning 15 or 20 games in a season. I don't think so. The Nuggets will play bad this year, and I think everyone knew it before. Let the kids develop, add a top draft pick and some free agents like Olowokandi and a PG and we will see what happens next year. This season is just for rebuilding the team. The line up with Van Exel and McDyess was leading nowhere, so why don't make a change.

Nene Hilario will be the future exitement of the Nuggets no doubt. Thanks New york !!!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> there is no such thing as a denver nugget fan!


wrong. 

what team are you a bandwagon fan of?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> Well is there a diference between winning 15 or 20 games in a season. I don't think so. The Nuggets will play bad this year, and I think everyone knew it before. Let the kids develop, add a top draft pick and some free agents like Olowokandi and a PG and we will see what happens next year. This season is just for rebuilding the team. The line up with Van Exel and McDyess was leading nowhere, so why don't make a change.
> 
> Nene Hilario will be the future exitement of the Nuggets no doubt. Thanks New york !!!


great post. 

besides, we have fans. we have our own boards that are devoid of 'other fans' - you know, fans who just likes dunks, flash and flair and kobe and tmac and ai...couldnt name 3 guys on every nba team...nba 'fans'...who get their info from tnt halftime reports and espns 'top plays'. fans who would take a 120-110 loss for their team over a 78-75 win. we dont need that.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> wrong.
> ...


excuse me, excuse me. no disrespect. 

I really thought there was no such thing. but here's a question? 
why do fans of losing teams think that all other fans are bandwagon fans?
I am a Laker fan.
if you ask me, there are no more Laker bandwagoners, but there are plenty of "I hate the Lakers" bandwagoners.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> excuse me, excuse me. no disrespect.
> ...


they dont. its just that you said 'theres no such thing as a nuggets fan' implies you are a bandwagon fan. 

amazingly enough you are a lakers fan! that couldnt have worked out better for me! lol. thanks


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> they dont. its just that you said 'theres no such thing as a nuggets fan' implies you are a bandwagon fan.
> ...


yes, but you may be the last of a dying bread!

being that my lakers are losing, I can completely emphathize with you!


----------

